# Bateria 3 Polos porque?



## CesarEric

porque las baterias de Camaras Digitales tienen 3 polos (+ T -)? y como puedo hacer un cargador para este tipo de baterias, espero me puedan ayudar por favor 
adjunto imagen de la bateria
Atte.
Cesar


----------



## Nilfred

T de Thermistor
Se incluye un termómetro dentro del pack por un conocido tema con la temperatura durante la carga.
El cargador es "Especial" para Li-ion, no lo vas a poder hacer.


----------



## CesarEric

tengo un celular con las mismas caracteristicas, osea usa una bateria de 3.6 v y el amperaje es casi similar o menos creo, podria yo usar el celular como cargador? osea sacar los terminales del celular y conectarlos a la bateria de la camara... o que otra solucion me darian...


----------



## Leon Elec

Pues te tengo malas noticias. El cargador debe ser exactamente como el original, ya que las baterías recargables, se cargan con corriente constante y lo que varía es el voltage.


----------



## Nilfred

Li-ion se carga con corriente pulsante, no constante. Es tan sencillo cargarlas como comprar el integrado especializado para tal fin.


----------



## Leon Elec

Nilfred dijo:
			
		

> Li-ion se carga con corriente pulsante, no constante. Es tan sencillo cargarlas como comprar el integrado especializado para tal fin.



Asi es. Ademas en la web, hay millones de circuitos cargadores de baterías.


----------



## Nilfred

La cámara debe traer alguna forma de cargar la batería, con la batería puesta, no se supone que debas extraer ese tipo de baterías para cargarlas.
Si no trae fuente externa, se carga por USB. *El manual dice* como cargar la batería.


----------



## ciri

No quiero tirar más dudas, pero en un momento trabaje con baterías de equipos de radio que tenían tres polos y el tercero lo utilizaba como una referencia de tierra el equipo..

Si no conectabas eso no funcionaban, o decían que estaban bajos de baterías.. estando la batería cargada..


----------



## mcrven

Ese símbolo, pintado en el terminal del centro de esa batería, "NO ES UNA* T*" (Tee) es el símbolo de "MASA" utilizado en la simbología europea.

mcrven


----------



## jcea

mcrven dijo:
			
		

> Ese símbolo, pintado en el terminal del centro de esa batería, "NO ES UNA* T*" (Tee) es el símbolo de "MASA" utilizado en la simbología europea.
> 
> mcrven



Pudiera ser, mcrven. De hecho es lo que parece que me sale con un polímetro.

En este caso lo que no entiendo es porque hay un terminal positivo, uno negativo y el de masa, que asumo que es equivalente al negativo...


----------



## Danirm

La T es de thermistor, hay algunos cargadores como el BQ24010 que te indica como utilizar el terminal, el problema que yo tengo es que te pide un par de resistencias(RT1 y RT2) en funcion de la resistencia del termistor de la bateria, pero no tengo acceso a los datos del termistor de la bateria (EN-EL 10 de Nikon).

Si alguien pudiera ayudar, la bateria es de 3.7V y capacidad de 740mAh.


----------



## Vladkraune

Encontré este link donde explican la funcion del tercer terminal

http://www.cpkb.org/wiki/BSI


----------



## sirio

Sobre las baterías de Li tengo dos noticias, *una buena y una mala* 

Empecemos por la mala: el terminal central tendrá una función distinta según la batería. Se le ha dado demasiados usos distintos para que pueda llegar un forero y te diga sin género de dudas para qué sirve  Lo que has de hacer es intentar comprobarlo tu mismo. Haciendo un repaso rápido, puede tratarse de una BSI (como ha enlazado un compañero), de la conexion al vibrador, de masa, de un termistor o incluso de un terminal de comunicación serie (en las llamadas "baterías inteligentes").

Personalmente te digo que tienes muchas posibilidades de que se trate de un termistor y hay una manera fácil de comprobarlo. A una temperatura dada tomas la Ω que hay entre T y el terminal negativo. Luego Aumentas o disminuyes la temperatura de la batería (yo la puse encima del router y me pasó de 25ºC a unos 40ºC) y vuelves a comprobar. Lo más normal es que se trate de un termistor NTC o de coeficiente negativo. Al aumentar la temp. la resistencia disminuye y viceversa. Puedes encontrar más detalles sobre los termistores en: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Termistor Para averiguar las características exactas del que posiblemente tenga tu batería vas a tener que tener paciencia, termómetro, polímetro y ponerte a hacer cuentas  Lo que se necesita saber normalmente es qué resistencia alcanza en los límites superior e inferior de temperatura -las baterías de Litio también fallan si están demasiado frias- así que en realidad no necesitas hacer cálculos si las puedes hacer alcanzar esas temperaturas 


La buena noticia es que todas las baterías de Li se cargan prácticamente de la misma manera. La mayor diferencia en los cargadores depende de si son de una célula (3.7v), dos (7..2v), tres etc. Cada una de las celdas ha de ser cargada independientemente *ya que son muy sensibles a la sobrecarga*. Puedes encontrar una explicación exhaustiva del protocolo a seguir para cargar una bateria de Litio en http://batteryuniversity.com/learn/article/charging_lithium_ion_batteries

Debido a eso, hay una gran cantidad de integrados comerciales capaces de cargar baterías de Litio con un mínimo de elementos extra. Está el MAX1555, y los MCP738XX de Microchip que a mi me gustan mucho por estar muy bien documentados y ser baratos. Literalmente hay decenas distintos, cada uno don sus pequeñas variaciones: con transistor de paso integrado, no integrado, para una celda, para más, con sensor de temperatura -conexión a termistor-, sin sensor, con temporizador de seguridad -que la carga no dure demasiado tiempo. Personalmente te recomiendo que en tu circuito se use al menos uno de los dos mecanismos de seguridad mencionados para la carga (termistor monitorizado por el cargador y/o temporizador de seguridad). Para convencerte solo tienes que buscar en youtube algun vídeo de baterías de Litio ardiendo  Se requiere de un mínimo de precauciones, aunque si se manipulan bien no suponen ningún peligro.

Podrás encontrar más información sobre la carga de baterias de Litio en este documento de Microchip: http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/en/AppNotes/00947a.pdf

Que te vaya bonito 

Sirio Pascual

¡Hola foro!

He estado informándome todo lo que he podido sobre las baterías de Litio -me ha dado para poder responder en uno de los hilos incluso - pero no he encontrado nada sobre este caso.

Mi sobrino tiene una tablet con Android con una batería que ha vivido mejores tiempos. Se descarga tan de repente que no le da tiempo avisar ni dar alarma de batería baja, se apaga y ya está. Si luego la inicio, el indicador de batería está en alerta roja  La batería tiene tres hilos. He comprobado que el tercer hilo es un termistor NTC: a aproximadamente 28ºc está a 8.2KΩ y a 38ºc está a 5.8KΩ 

El problema es que los repuestos que encuentro en las tiendas locales, incluso en eBay, son casi casi casi todas baterías de 2 hilos... así que me quedo sin la protección térmica. He leído que la mayoría de las baterías de Litio disponen de un sistema de protección interno pero no termino de fiarme, la verdad...

Pregunto más que por opiniones personales, por testimonios de primera mano o de gente cercana. ¿Alguien ha hecho una sustitución de batería tipo Li-ion / Li-po quitando una de 3 hilos y poniendo una de 2 hilos? ¿Le ha funcionado correctamente? Lo que más me preocupa es que la tablet *la usan niños*. Tiene un uso muy intensivo y las descargas que realizan a las baterías son intensas. Se les puede olvidar cargarlas entonces, pasarse una temporadita descargadas y que su voltaje baje demasiado. En esas condiciones si se intenta cargar una batería a una corriente alta la batería se calentará mucho. Lo normal es que los cargadores controlen ésto y realicen una precarga a corriente mucho más lenta hasta que el voltaje suba de un cierto punto. Pero veo muy difícil saber si el cargador de la tablet funciona así...

Se me ha pasado por la cabeza hasta destripar la batería vieja y rescatar el termistor NTC, colocándolo luego lo más cerca posible de las baterías. Hasta he visto un enlace donde alguien lo extrae de las baterias de un Ipod.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Sugerencia , freezá la batería inservible toda una noche dentro de una bolsa de nylon , y al otro día le hacés una carga normal a ver cómo responde 

Saludos !


----------



## fernandob

yo hace tiempo les puse que me compre la linternita de leds esa barata de 9 leds.
al final tengo 2 de esas , una para el trabajo y otra para casa.


las cargo asi nomas:
una fuentecita que tengo berreta, era de esas genericas con entrada usb , es solo una fuente , no cargador.

le puse una R serie para limitar .

me dura un monton, nunca s eme acabo , cada tanto las recargo .
a vecs las dejo un buen rato prendidas a ver si se descargan y luego las cargo.
:
conecto a ese cargador que me hice y con el tester cada tanto mido, que no pase de 4v .....3,9 a 4 v .

y chau .

cada linterna tiene una pila de celular  VIEJO  de el año de el jaupa .......y como dije van ok en las linternas .
una es de nokia type blp-2    3,6v 
ch10/111727


la otra de un samsung 636 

ojo, no quiero decir que carguen las baterias a lo loco , solo que no veo que se estropeen tanto si  no se les trata con tanto cariño .


----------



## sirio

Estoy contigo fernandob, las baterías no son tan delicadas, pero si tienes las precauciones debidas. Definitivamente hay que tener en cuenta a qué condiciones se someten y tu has creado tu propio sistema de carga. Por cierto, he leído aquí que *no dejar que el voltaje suba de 3,9-4V va genial para conseguir una vida útil de muchos ciclos de carga*, al coste de sacrificar algo la cantidad de energía que almacena en cada carga.

Pero en mi caso es la tablet la que se encarga del trabajo, y recuerda que de serie éste se vale de un termistor, que por algo será...

salu2.... Sirio Pascual


----------

